

QEMU 1.6.0 is now available - palebluedot
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.qemu/228260

======
beagle3
Fabrice Bellard is one of my heros. Humble, talented, and prolific - see
[http://bellard.org/](http://bellard.org/)

Not less importantly, most of it is open source, and in fact, much of it
making today's open source tick as well as it does:

QEMU formed the basis on which VirtualBox, Xen and KVM were built. They would
have been possible without it - but it was the shoulders-of-giants[1] they
could step on.

FFMPEG makes every video related website or service in the world tick. (Again,
same shoulders-of-giants principle)

And he's done so much more.

Thanks, Mr. Bellard.

[1] Yes, I'm aware that Newton was mocking Hooke. I'm using it in the commonly
used sense.

~~~
agumonkey
He had a share of public fame with jslinux, a lot of people realized how much
he meant to all of us. Also he competes for the fastest pi program, he aces
both ends of the spectrum. Impressive.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
BTW, has jslinux been open-sourced yet? It wasn't last time it made news.

~~~
agumonkey
I have no idea, I only remember people trying to reverse it
[https://github.com/levskaya/jslinux-
deobfuscated](https://github.com/levskaya/jslinux-deobfuscated)

------
skorgu
The RDMA migration has some impressive[0] performance promises. I can't wait
to try it out, current (well, ok, wheezy) kvm migration pause times aren't so
hot.

[0]
[http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/RDMALiveMigration#Performance](http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/RDMALiveMigration#Performance)

~~~
aliguori
Michael Hines has done a fantastic job getting this series merged. It's a
rather invasive change and I am amazed at how quickly it was merged.

------
AjithAntony
Would anybody be able to link me to some information to help me understand
where qemu fits in to, say KVM? I'm very familiar with various VMware
technologies and am trying to get a handle on other platforms, like KVM. Since
all the tools seem to use libvirt to abstract things, I don't have a clear
understanding of where the boundaries of responsibility are.

I can see that the process names that represent my VMs are "qemu", and I use
qemu* commands to say, manipulate disks. Maybe it is all qemu, and KVM is the
part that makes it accessible to non-privileged users?

------
brainsqueezer
I'm thinking on virtualizing some from servers (web front and database) which
are physicall now. Do you have any experiences to share?

~~~
stefanha
There are a lot of guides online if you search for how to set up KVM (which
uses QEMU). Linux distros also provide documentation specific to their distro:

[https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_E...](https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Virtualization_Getting_Started_Guide/index.html)

[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Getting_started_with_virtuali...](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Getting_started_with_virtualization)

[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM)

If you need help, ask on #qemu on irc.oftc.net or #kvm on chat.freenode.net.

